# Puppy Clip in Orange County, CA anyone?



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm just sending out a message in hopes that someone local (OC, CA) has a favorite groomer they might recommend for the brothers first haircut. I checked out one local place and their waiting list is up to mid-October ... and I'd like something a little sooner hopefully.

Any suggestions are appreciated! I like their little sheepdog look, but I feel bad for their hair getting in their eyes  

Oh, and as for price - I called Petsmart, too - they said around $50 plus whatever additionals which seems about the going rate. Is Petsmart/Petco a no-no or are they alright generally?

Thank you!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey goes to Irvine Vet. Service, which has grooming operating in the same bldg. It's on the corner of Michelson and University. 949-786-0990. Michelle does her hair and she is booked up at least 3 wks because she is good. They also have another facility where you can get in sooner: on Irvine Blvd and Culver. 714-573-1890. Not as good as Michelle but good enough maybe. We went there several times until the groomer cut bangs in Zoey's topknot! It took 11 months to grow back.
Good luck!
Ann and Zoey (this is a baby photo with short topknot)


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (a2z @ Sep 8 2008, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631834


> Zoey goes to Irvine Vet. Service, which has grooming operating in the same bldg. It's on the corner of Michelson and University. 949-786-0990. Michelle does her hair and she is booked up at least 3 wks because she is good. They also have another facility where you can get in sooner: on Irvine Blvd and Culver. 714-573-1890. Not as good as Michelle but good enough maybe. We went there several times until the groomer cut bangs in Zoey's topknot! It took 11 months to grow back.
> Good luck!
> Ann and Zoey (this is a baby photo with short topknot)[/B]


Thank you Ann (and Zoey)!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Honestly, with groomers..........its not the shop but the individual groomer. It doesn't really matter if its a PetCo/PetSmart or private place.......its the groomer.

You can have a great shop owner with groomer ( employee ) that doesn't listen or is rough and you can have a horrible shop owner and a groomer thats patient and kind and does a great cut.

So good luck. The best way to tell is to get a recommendation from a happy customer. Good luck. Also bring in a picture of what you want the dog to look like, so there is no chance that they do not understand what you expect.

Also prices may vary ( at least they do here) as to extent of cut, bath, nails, anal glands , etc. Make sure you know what you are paying for.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I take my dogs to Groom at the Top in Mission Viejo - they are around $50 - $55 for a hair cut.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Orange County is huge. What city are you in?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Sep 8 2008, 07:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632071


> Honestly, with groomers..........its not the shop but the individual groomer. It doesn't really matter if its a PetCo/PetSmart or private place.......its the groomer.
> 
> You can have a great shop owner with groomer ( employee ) that doesn't listen or is rough and you can have a horrible shop owner and a groomer thats patient and kind and does a great cut.
> 
> ...



Heya I just had to ask, so do you think if I took a photo of Soda Pop... my groomer could make Wookie's coat as full? :smrofl: 

I KNOW, I know, groan. :HistericalSmiley: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info - esp. the input about it really being about the groomer. I hate figuring all this newbie stuff out for the first time, but it's gotta start somewhere. It's not even that serious, just frustrating to be completely new and not know what to expect. 

I think I'm prepared more now and I'll post some pics as soon as they're home from the appointment. I did ask around and just picked one down here in this part of OC that I heard good things about. I'll have to remember to print out a photo to bring in tomorrow morning though.

These dogs are so cute all marshmallowy and fluffy, but I'm excited to see their faces for the first time since bringing them home. B) 

Oh, and I live in South OC - In Aliso Viejo.

Thanks again for the input everyone!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well in that case - you can take them to "Beauty in the Beast" in Laguna Niguel - it's (Crown Valley to Niguel Road - half way down towards the ocean) ...

Groom at the top isn't too far from you - I live off Oso (Pacific Park) - your basically over the other side of the freeway from me.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope all goes well at the groomers - just make sure to explain exactly what you want and bringing a picture like you plan to do is always best. Remember to take and post pictures!! Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

They're Baaaack!

I was in shock, they look so different. They looked like miniature sheepdogs before ... and now they look, well, like Maltese. So cute! I went to Pet Suites in Aliso viejo.

Here are some before and afters I snapped:
Dexter Before









Dexter After









Dexters face before (taken this morning)









Dexters face after:









And now just some shots of the two of them:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They look like they are scared of each other in the last picture .. like "what the heck happened to you" .. I know that Pet Suites place - they have a great boarding Hotel for pups - the whole set up looks pretty cool .. what did they charge for their cuts ? They did a good job - I bet they feel nice and soft.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Melanie, oh Soda's hair cutting method is very top secret LOL Wookie will need a government clearance. hehehe


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 10 2008, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633228


> They look like they are scared of each other in the last picture .. like "what the heck happened to you" .. I know that Pet Suites place - they have a great boarding Hotel for pups - the whole set up looks pretty cool .. what did they charge for their cuts ? They did a good job - I bet they feel nice and soft.[/B]


Haha, yeah - they're adjusting. Their new cuts have been very popular w/friends and neighbors so far. Hopefully bathtime will be simpler now (esp. the drying time).

The Pet Suite place looked great when I walked-in. I went with them over a few others that sounded good because they can take them in at 6:30 AM, which meant I could just come pick them up and take them home on my lunch. Most other groomers open slightly later - but this time was perfect for me today.

They charged $45 each, and plucked ear hair which they needed according to their vet.


----------

